# Plugged orifices... and milk?



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My goat that gave birth yesterday has sort of plugged teats. The orifice is black, almost like there is a stick in there (which is not what it is, of course). BUT, I can still get milk out of her teats. I have tried squeezing these little black things out but it is not working. What are these?  I can take a pic if that would help.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Pictures always help.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, if you can get a picture that would be great. Sometimes they just get a BIG plug in there and it is hard to get it out. I had a 14 year old that kidded; it was so hard to get that cleared out. I finally "milked out" a LONG spaghetti looking clog. It was black at the end also; I believe it was really just dirt.

 Massaged her and used warm compresses and Lavender and Peppermint oil and it finally came out and it was all good. 

 It her teat hot or hard?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, the babies always nurse, and seem to get milk. Maybe since her teats are so tiny I am just not milking her correctly. I am also thinking that maybe if I squeeze to hard I will hurt her...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a picture:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's the keratin plug. I use the the Peppermint udder balm from jeffers to loosen them up if needed. They reform about 10 minutes after milking or nursing to keep bacteria out of the udder.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Soooo... does that mean if I get the plugs out her teats will not keep bacteria out?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, she will make smaller softer ones that will come right out after the old ones are gone.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So, is there a risk or do a lot of people do that? Should I or should I not? Or does it really matter? Will it help the milk come out easier for me and the babies? Sorry about all of these questions, I'm very new to this!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, it's fine. The old ones are just big and hard from being there so long. The milk will come out easier and her body will make new ones everytime you milk or the babies nurse.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sorry, just one more question! Would I be able to squeeze it out somehow?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use an udder cream on the teats to make the skin more elastic and then milk with force to push them out. Not sqeezing really hard just pushing the milk out quickly under pressure.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

okay, I guess my real question is do you HAVE to have udder cream, or can you just squeeze them out as if you were just milking?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> okay, I guess my real question is do you HAVE to have udder cream, or can you just squeeze them out as if you were just milking?


It'll make it much easier. Udder balm is inexpensive at tractor supply and fantastic to have on hand.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Will lavender and peppermint stuff make the babies stop nursing, or will it make them sick?


----------

